# Rename Over The Air Locals?



## rafyaz (Mar 2, 2007)

I have a replacement 921 receiver and on my older receiver I was able to rename the over the air locals and also change the the color of my guide, but on the replacement I cant find anywhere how to do that. 
I called support and they also couldnt figure out how to do it. 
Is it possible that Im running a different newer SW versions and those options are no longer included?


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I did not know you could change the color of the guide.

As far as renaming OTA stations, I could onlyu do that for analog stations. The names of digital stations are dictated by the station's PSIP data.


----------



## rafyaz (Mar 2, 2007)

Yes I was also able to rename the digital OTA stations. For example I could rename lets say 010 as "FOXHD"
Oh well, its no big deal.


----------



## willyryu (Mar 20, 2006)

rafyaz, goto menu, 6, then 8, highlight the channel you want to edit, goto edit name. Hope this is what you are looking for. Don't know anything about the color, unless you are talking about the transparency, which is foiund under preferences.


----------



## rafyaz (Mar 2, 2007)

Right on Willyryu, that was it. Man I cant believe I couldnt it.
Thanks


----------

